Ask HN: What terminal emulator do you use and why? - xelxebar
======
xelxebar
I'm fairly picky about the terminal emulator I use. Dealbreakers for me are
broken true color support and broken multi-lingual support.

For a while I have been using st, but have been underwhelmed with how it
handles input modules, like IBus.

Recently, I came this repo: [https://github.com/anarcat/terms-
benchmarks](https://github.com/anarcat/terms-benchmarks), which describes
itself as "Reproducible results for LWN review of terminal emulators:
[https://lwn.net/Articles/749992/](https://lwn.net/Articles/749992/) ."

I'd love to use mlterm for it's excellent multi-lingual support; however, true
color support is pretty bad. From the results of the review above, I've
decided to give Terminator a whirl.

------
staticvoidmaine
Gnome Terminal. It's simple and easy. My runner up is Konsole from when I used
KDE a lot. It has the quake style drop-down feature and introduced me to my
preferred keyboard shortcut configurations for navigating terminal tabs.

------
x38iq84n
SecureCRT, mainly because of its support for scripting and active development
(VanDyke implemented a feature suggestion of mine).

